# Adult and babies up for adoption! Vancouver, WA.



## dragonfly (Oct 11, 2012)

*So my son has a snake and we found some rats on craigslist we were going to use as feeders instead of buying the frozen ones.. Well low and behold we cannot do it.. Plus to top it off, one was pregnant.. We have re-homed some of them but are looking to re-home the rest.. 

2 standard adult females (both are under a year) both are hooded
1 standard adult male (also under a year) he is a bareback I believe 
8 standard boys (six weeks old) most are black and white, either hooded or bareback, 2 are white and tan, 1 is masked 
2 dumbo boys (8 weeks old) one is black/brown and the other is grayish lilac (best color I can think of for him) 

All have been held and played with, all are very sweet.. 

He is asking a re-homing fee of $2.00 each, or 3 for $5.00 just to make up what we paid and the cost of caring for them all. 

Please email me at [email protected]

Thank you*


----------

